# If you could own 5 horse forum horses, who would they be and why?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumpity!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmm probably 

PintoTess's *Tess* - she looks like such a beautiful little girl who tries her heart out
Citrus's *Stars Burn My Eyes* - I think he is gorgeous
Smrob's *Big John *- he is Big, Beautiful & Black
Wallaby's *Lacey* - She looks like such a little sweety
Drafts4ever *Legacy *or *Caleigh *- I can't decide they both seem like lovely girls


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Lildonkey8's *Tanoka*- She is so cute and cheeky


Thank You Tess! 

Mine are:

Haflingerlover's *Tottie*: She's incredibly cute _and_ my pony would be w/ her Mama!
Peppyrox's *Jack*- What a gorgeous boy!
Pintotess's *Zorro*- I love that little devil!
Smrob's *Olen*- What a cutie!
Smrob's *Big John*- Big, beautiful, and black


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bbuummpp!!! :d


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Definitely anabel's *Rowan*, what an amazing animal.
CloudMystique's *Mystique*, she is gorgeous and wonderfully gaited.
drafts4ever's *Caleigh*, Clydes are awesome 
BackInTheSaddleAgain's *Tenacity*, she looks like such a doll!
MIEventer's *Nelson*, man, he is what I hope Excel will be like someday!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any and all of Indyhorse's horses. =D They're all so cool, but I like Claymore the best. I love their draftiness and how uniquely colored Claymore is. Finn and Fiona are just sooo cute.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Madddd


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Smrob's *Taz* - Sign me up to cuddle with that little guy.
Rissa's *Eric* - Not really a fan of Saddlebreds but he is sooo dashing.
TrueColours's *Guaranteed Gold*, *Puchi Trap*, or *Faux Finish* - A lot, I know, but I can't choose! Come on, it's GG and Puchi Trap. But I lovee Faux Finish.
Wallaby's *Lacey* - I do not like Arabians, but I. Love. Lacey. Haha.
Waybueno's *Twinkie* - Mmmm. He's so pretty.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

GypseCowgirl-Lilly-She is my buckskin's baby
equiniphile-Frappe-She is just too adorable
Draftsforever-Caleigh-How could you not want a Clydesdale
SorrelHorse -Jesters Cowboy-He's gorgeous & sounds like a horse I would like
Wakiya -Wakiya- He's a grulla and a Spanish Mustang


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Waybueno's *Twinkie*
MN Tigerstripe's *Soda*
Hoofprints in the Sand's *Sandie*
CloudMystique's *Mystique*
smrobs' *Big John*


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't been here long, so I don't know many members, but I'll try my best with what I've seen.

smrobs' Dobe-though I doubt I'd be experienced enough to ride him, he looks awesome
Waybueno's Twinkie-he's a reiner, and gorgeous to boot
Any of Painted Horse's trail horses
Equiniphile's Arthur-he looks like a total gentleman
wild_spot's Wildey (I think that's it?)-he seems like a genuinely good horse


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Smrobs : Big John, he is just gorgeous and looks so gentle.
kysunshine: Buck, gotta love his coloring and that big blaze
wallaby: Lacey, she looks so spunky I just love her
rachel1786: Legacy, the most gorgeous appy ive ever seen someday I'll be able to get a leopard appy.
Zora: morning glory, just a beautiful horse sweet horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ha Barrel you can have him after the last 3 days!!! :lol: Just teasing.. Mostly..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww you don't mean that lol.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Smrobs Rafe
BecArabian Red
BackInTheSaddleAgain Tenacity
Rissa Kegan (I know he's not hers but still)
Sommsama09 Maya


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Smrobs "Big John", he looks like a gentle giant and he is my favorite color!
MIeventer's "Nelson" - He'd be my pick to teach a western rider (me) a thing or 2 about cross country - anytime he's up for a lesson let me know lol!  
WayBueno's "Twinkie" - My style to a tee. I'm pretty partial to working quarter horses.
Goldenhorse's "Alto" - Such a handsome guy! Love Haffies! 
LilDonkey8's "Tanoka" - she sounds like she has soooo much personality!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Katesrider011's *Kate: *She is soooo freaking adorable, and she sounds like a sweetie!!!
Indyhorse's *Claymore:* DROOL!!! A draft appy trained for western riding? Gimmie!!!
Smrobs's *Rafe*: He is soo adorable!!!
HalfPass's* Candi: *I don't care for Tb's, but that mare is drop dead gorgeous.
Waybueno's *Twinkie:* A Golden Palomino cowhorse with reining training? How much better do you get than that? 

But I will add I love every horse here on the forum. You own some awesome horses guys!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^^ Hahaha thank you...she DOES have a HUGE personality!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

After seeing some of these answers I feel like changing my answer to all the horses on here because I can't choose lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know what you mean lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

We can only pick five??? Aw, wow, tough chioce... But I would say:
Twinky
Tess
Nelson
Kegan
and evey other horse on this forum


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhh I have to have more

Lovestory of course 
Lacey 
Ballinslo hero (sp?)
Keegan

And the rest!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Ohhh I have to have more
> 
> Ballinslo hero (sp?)


Ballinasloe Hero. aka Stan. I wish I could have him too. His death was unexpected and sudden, I honestly thought we would have anouther 10 years together.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He sure was a stunning horse. Too bad about his death  I just love him, he is my fave breed


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*1. TESS - *She is the cutest on the forum IMO!!
*2. Onyx - *I Love Arabs and he looks like one i knew
*3. Rafe -* ADORABLE
*4. Nelson *- Love his story and he's and EVENTER
*5. Sandie - *Cutie and an EVENTER


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Thankyouu


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I want your cute little demon Zorro PintoTess  He'd get on well with my demon mare lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Gosh you can have him!! After the struggle to try and wash him today he is lucky he is still standing!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ooh I know what you mean! Before my first show, I was bathing Bishop, and he managed to untie himself, go galloping back to the field, full of soap and water, and then he ROLLED! I could have killed him right there lol... or cried. Either one


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That sux!!

Well Zorro would NOT stand still. He wouldn't let me touch his legs, he kept pulling them up fast he kneed the in the face and made sure that the bot knife sliced my hand open. So I was pretty peed off so I lunged him non-stop for 10 minutes then he ran himself into a tree cos he suddenly spooked (straight into the tree) Then I tried to get the bot eggs off his legs again and oh, he moves and the bot knife connects with his knee. So in the end, I chopped his mane off and let him run and be a feral. ARGH!! SHETLANDS!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol seriously? A tree? Ha ha silly boy

Shetlands are cute... But they are actually evil lol. There was a Shetland at my barn that I rode to train him for sale. I grew to love him, but wow was he naughty. After we rode he would wander over to the tack and start to chew it!!! Catching him was a nightmare; he'd run away from you for like an hour before he'd get caught. I got so mad at him! But I miss him lots lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww Zorro can take his place for sure!! He looks cute now with a chopped mane!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It's simply way to hard to choose. 
I may just faint if anyone happens to choose my wonderful little...nutcase...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Serious!? I LOVE CHINGA!! I would have him in a heartbeat believe me!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Serious!? I LOVE CHINGA!! I would have him in a heartbeat believe me!


The horse that stopped at a jump that had *painted on * carrots... and tried to eat them off the wooden jump fill...

... Yeah.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah!! Keep it fun


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^ haha i would have been laughing so hard I nearly cried if I saw that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

apachewhitesox said:


> ^^^ haha i would have been laughing so hard I nearly cried if I saw that


Please... I could write a whole book on all the ...egh.. intelligent things his done.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love horses like that at least they arent boring. My sammy tried to take a screwdriver from me once to eat it cause he's a pig like that lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats cute!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> I want your cute little demon Zorro PintoTess  He'd get on well with my demon mare lol


lol i want him more! Tess if you give him to me and i hate him i'll still keep him, u won't have to worry!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I would be more than happy to snag every horse on the forum. They are all great in their own unique ways.

However, when I saw this thread title, one horse jumped in to my head. 
-Rissa's Eric: I am not a big gaited fan, but he is gorgeous and I know Rissa has worked hard to get him where he is today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lildonkey, even though he is a terror he is still a cutie 

Sunny, I agree, Eric is a nice horse


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

lildonkey8 said:


> lol i want him more! Tess if you give him to me and i hate him i'll still keep him, u won't have to worry!


Lol NOOOOOOOO! He's minnnnnnneeee!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol NOOOOOOOO! He's minnnnnnneeee!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


 I don't think so girl! Besides I'm just a smidge bit closer:lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

lildonkey8 said:


> I don't think so girl! Besides I'm just a smidge bit closer:lol:


Pssshht! What's a plane ticket??:lol: Beside's, I am highly trained in the ancient art of "grab and run"!!! :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Gosh Zorro has a fan club!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Of course he does, hes gorgeous! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Of course he does, hes gorgeous! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
And Mine!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

lildonkey8 said:


> And Mine!


Lol oh! You wanna fight now huh? C'mon then, let's take it outside... Someone hold my earrings!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Uhm Guys, I have come to the conclusion that he will be.... Mine. End of story ;-)


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Uhm Guys, I have come to the conclusion that he will be.... Mine. End of story ;-)





LoveStory10 said:


> Lol oh! You wanna fight now huh? C'mon then, let's take it outside... Someone hold my earrings!!! :lol::lol::lol:


 Oh it's gonna be like that, huh? Well, let me ask y'all this; do you have four miniature donkeys for him to live with? Do you have a 3 year old niece that loves being around small equine? I didn't think so! And Love, I'll hold your earrings...as I fight you _both _and smash your earrings...so _there! _How do you like that? Also, FYI, I got a pony that will kick you into the next week if you don't give me Zorro! I also got a Dad and you don't wanna know what he'll do to you:lol::lol::lol:! Yeah, I said it! 



My updated list
PintoTess's *Zorro*: He better not be Love's...I want him!
Lacyloo's *Caddy*: What a baby!
Smrob's *Big John*: What. A. Beauty!
Skipka's *Chelsea*: How can you not love her looks?!
Everybody elses *Every Other Horse On This Forum*: How can you hate one of em?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Everyone knows who I want....worlds cutest draft butt pony. Nippa! (Just thinking about it makes me giggle and smile.)

I want to poke Claymore's spots too. Love me some spots. (I have two appies but no spots, so not fair.) Indy can keep Claymore, I just need spoke poking privileges. 

But I do want Lola, Indy's little mule. And I forgot the name of him, Smrobs has a big long eared guy too.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tiny! Geez, Always. How could you forget about Tiny?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Tiny! Geez, Always. How could you forget about Tiny?


I did not forget about Tiny, I forgot Tiny's name. Which is just as silly, I realize.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oho Kates and lildonkey, it's gonna be like THAT is it???

Lol, actually lildonkey, my barn just got 3 mini donkeys and 2 Shetlands, along with a full sized donkey... So HA! :lol::lol:

And I have a BROTHER! You wanna mess with him? Nope... :lol:

I have a mare that will KILL you with sweetness! Oh yeah, be afraid! Lol

I know where EVERY pressure point in the body is. I can bring you to your knees by pressuring your FINGER! You wanna mess with me? Nope... :lol:

So, in conclusion my dear sweet people... I am flying over, hunting you both down, stealing your horses, and Zorro!

Kay Bye!!! :lol::lol: (this is what sugar does to me) and btw, I really do know every pressure point, it's awesome cause no one dares to bully me anymore lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Oho Kates and lildonkey, it's gonna be like THAT is it???
> 
> Lol, actually lildonkey, my barn just got 3 mini donkeys and 2 Shetlands, along with a full sized donkey... So HA! :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


You aren't taking Kate, she's mine!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> You aren't taking Kate, she's mine!!


Haha, not when I get her :wink::lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> MIEventer's *Nelson*, man, he is what I hope Excel will be like someday!


Thanks Equiniphile! I am sure Excel will be just like my Boo  It makes me smile to know that you admire Nelson. <3 



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> MIeventer's "Nelson" - He'd be my pick to teach a western rider (me) a thing or 2 about cross country - anytime he's up for a lesson let me know lol!


He sure is! Come on over and he'll take you for a spin!  He's a great teacher. Tell you what, you teach me Western, and I'll teach you XC :wink:




LoveStory10 said:


> Nelson


Thanks LoveStory!



VanillaBean said:


> *4. Nelson *- Love his story and he's and EVENTER


Thanks VanillaBean! 

~~~~

Gosh, so only 5 eh.......whew....if I had a choice, I'd have the biggest list ever. It's difficult to only choose 5, when I have far more than that, that I would love to steal! So I'll list more than 5...

1) *Faye's ** Ricco* - what a gorgeous boy!
2) *Unicorn's Bravo* - that boy would make an awesome little eventer!
3) *Anabel's Rowan* - I would love to experience riding an amazing dressage horse like him.
4) *EventerDrew's Demi* - Love that spunky little mare! Lots of talent in her and boy can she event!
5) *FoxyRoxy's Boy* - forgot his name. But I would love to event him for a season!
6) *HITS Sandie* - love that little mare! What a great little eventer she is!
7) *Sarah's TB Mare* - DAROOL! She'd make a great addition to my dream eventing barn
8) *Stormyblue's Geoffery* - Again, he'd make a great addition to my dream eventing barn
9) *HalfPass's Candi - *Breed that beauty to an Irish Sport Horse...and badaboom! 
10) *Spyders Spy* - I would LOVE to Event that boy. He'd knock out the competition for sure!


There are so many more, but I have to cut this short due to having to get ready for work


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

awww what a cool thread! i don't have a list bc i like so many horses on here  and i already have 7 of my own haha sometimes the idea of more is mind boggling lol!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> He sure is! Come on over and he'll take you for a spin!  He's a great teacher. Tell you what, you teach me Western, and I'll teach you XC :wink:


That sounds awfully tempting! Swap a working cow horse for an eventer for an afternoon?  I did some jumping in my teenage years, my mom was a huge believer in all-around horses so ours were expected to do it all. My old reining mare even jumped, not the most elegant but she rocked the timed jump offs, her quick turns shaved off a lot of time lol! Our farrier made her special cleats that screwed into her sliding plates  Funniest thing ever was watching our jumping instructor ride her and wasn't expecting a reining horse WHOA when she asked and she went right on over her nose, I still tease her about it 15 years later :lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> You aren't taking Kate, she's mine!!


 Oh yeah, I want her too! And also, your coming to the San Juans! I sneak into your car, and go home w/ you, the I'll steal her and ride her home!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright guys I have come to an agreement:
Zorro can go to his fan clubs house. YOU CAN SHARE HIM!!  He will be on a plane in the morning to Africa to Lovestory's house and then he can gallop all the way to lildonkeys stables and play with Noka for a week then it is to Katesrider's house and then we will repeat the cycle lol. 

Just remember to put a tail bag on your horses cos he WILL eat their tails and his own so be prepared!! 

lol, Ahhhhh I love my little Zorro


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a good plan! Lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> 10) *Spyders Spy* - I would LOVE to Event that boy. He'd knock out the competition for sure!


Can't have him.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

MIE, I'm not an eventer, but you have some competition for Spy. :wink:

:shock: Look at that gorgeous thing!! Holy cow!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Alright guys I have come to an agreement:
> Zorro can go to his fan clubs house. YOU CAN SHARE HIM!!  He will be on a plane in the morning to Africa to Lovestory's house and then he can gallop all the way to lildonkeys stables and play with Noka for a week then it is to Katesrider's house and then we will repeat the cycle lol.
> 
> Just remember to put a tail bag on your horses cos he WILL eat their tails and his own so be prepared!!
> ...


 I like the sound of that!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

barrelracer892 said:


> MIE, I'm not an eventer, but you have some competition for Spy. :wink:
> 
> :shock: Look at that gorgeous thing!! Holy cow!!



You should see his babies...just like dad.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Spyder... Wow! He is absolutly stunning! If he goes missing, he's in Africa with me


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah, he's in africa, not Washington


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Can't have him.


 
*drool* OOOOH curse you ol' hag! *shakes fist in air* You just HAD to rub him in my face even more didn't ya! *gives evil stinky eye stare*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That sounds awfully tempting! Swap a working cow horse for an eventer for an afternoon?  I did some jumping in my teenage years, my mom was a huge believer in all-around horses so ours were expected to do it all. My old reining mare even jumped, not the most elegant but she rocked the timed jump offs, her quick turns shaved off a lot of time lol! Our farrier made her special cleats that screwed into her sliding plates  Funniest thing ever was watching our jumping instructor ride her and wasn't expecting a reining horse WHOA when she asked and she went right on over her nose, I still tease her about it 15 years later :lol:


I would love to come to your farm and learn how to ride Working Cow Horses - what an experience that would be! It's funny that I've never learnt really, and I grew up in a VERY WESTERN community.

Back in B.C Canada, English is not the norm, where Western is. Many ranches, we have the 2nd largest rodeo in the world *Williams Lake Stampede* and I can go on and on about how western B.C is...you get the point...you'd think throughout all that time I grew up there, I'd of learnt..but no, I was in "lala" land, dreaming about jumping GP with Ian Millar and going to the Olympics with Buck Davidson. Mmmmm hmm.....

Anyways - that's awesome about your All Round Reining Mare! That would be cool to learn too, Reining. lol, my Farrier here in Michigan, is a Western Fellow who is HUUGE into Team Roping. I told him I wanted to learn how to do Reining and he said "Reining are for the failures who can't rope" - lol. He was joking. 

~~~~

OOH and to add to the list - I would love to steal CJ's big black beauty! I forgot his name...but he'll make one fantabulous Eventer!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Spyder said:


> You should see his babies...just like dad.


Me wants!!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> I would love to come to your farm and learn how to ride Working Cow Horses - what an experience that would be! It's funny that I've never learnt really, and I grew up in a VERY WESTERN community.
> 
> Back in B.C Canada, English is not the norm, where Western is. Many ranches, we have the 2nd largest rodeo in the world *Williams Lake Stampede* and I can go on and on about how western B.C is...you get the point...you'd think throughout all that time I grew up there, I'd of learnt..but no, I was in "lala" land, dreaming about jumping GP with Ian Millar and going to the Olympics with Buck Davidson. Mmmmm hmm.....
> 
> ...


 
I still have Jana, the old reining mare..she's 23 now  She babysits my 5 yr old daughter most days but still has all the get up and go an experienced rider could ask for. I leased her last year to a 10 yr old 4her to run barrels & poles with. Walked in like an old dead head, ran a 16.4 and walked back out like a dead head. I love her lots! Maybe Nelson would like to try his hand at team penning, we could have an oldies team lol  I'm sure Jana would be willing to give a cross country course a go! That's hilarious about the roping...he may be on to something, I'm a horrible roper! :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol - I can only imagine Nelson in a pen face on with a cow. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That cartoon is great! That's how one of mine would be if I asked her to jump into water like your avatar shot!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

something


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Gosh, so only 5 eh.......whew....if I had a choice, I'd have the biggest list ever. It's difficult to only choose 5, when I have far more than that, that I would love to steal! So I'll list more than 5...
> 
> 1) *Faye's ** Ricco* - what a gorgeous boy!


Thanks, I shant tell him though as his head is quite big enough already. If I tell him he might not be able to squeeze out the stable door!

He does give wonderful kisses!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> *drool* OOOOH curse you ol' hag! *shakes fist in air* You just HAD to rub him in my face even more didn't ya! *gives evil stinky eye stare*



hahaha

The funny thing is most people on this forum have no idea what my boy even looks like.:wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Spyder said:


> hahaha
> 
> The funny thing is most people on this forum have no idea what my boy even looks like.:wink:


 *drool*, those pictures of him are amazing. I wish you'd post more about him!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Spyder said:


> hahaha
> 
> The funny thing is most people on this forum have no idea what my boy even looks like.:wink:


I certainly didn't. Since I've been around these parts, I've heard mention of him once that I can think of. He is very lovely. What breed is he?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I havent even heard of spyders horse at all!! We need to see photos!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I would acctually still own moo moo (my georgous little mini) and marlea


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah everyone loves their own horses lol. But the title says:* If you could own 5 horses forum horses, who would they be and why?" *


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Can't have him.


 Oh my gosh Spy is this your horse -he's gorgeous.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

O.O !!! OMG what a horse!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the mention about Demi, MIEventer! I love her


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You all have such stunning horses! Makes me and Tess feel left out lol


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Now I'm really jealous Eventer -so not fair


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahha lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

we just did a jumper show today and made our 3' debut. I love my little TB mare!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good work!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Poor Ab, no one wants a stallion like you....sob!!





























Well...I still love you!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I want him!!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Poor Ab, no one wants a stallion like you....sob!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I want *Mystique, *because I like a foxtrotter.

I want *Lacey, *just because I love the ol' girl.

I want AKbarbwire's *Rebel*, because he just struck my fancy.

And I REALLY want *Digger*, the speed racking horse.

I want *Arthur* the paso, because he seems like a reliable, versatile guy.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Like the ol' gaited horse hey?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd be more than happy to take him, Allison. Maybe he could teach my psycho a thing or two.

I am definitely not surprised that no one wants my crazy horse. Heck, sometimes even I don't want her. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww Sunny is cute ;D I would have her and train her to be s show horse!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww, thank you guys who said Artie and Frappe--it means a lot to me!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I would love that stallion Allison


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh man, can't pick just 5!! lol. 
They are all sooo cute!!

I want lildonkey8s lil donkeys. Holy crap they are sooooo cute!!!


And faye's reeco  hes so pretty!!

I really like dee's mare dancer. shes adorable 

Equus717's caddo - cuteness in a littler package 

And all the other pretty horses on the forum!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga is like barbie.. 
.. He comes with everything.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lakotababii said:


> I want lildonkey8s lil donkeys. Holy crap they are sooooo cute!!!


Too bad...NFS
MY CUTENESS! MINEYYYYYYY!








































Even the butts are cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ I want one!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oooooh, I want a mini donkey. It would look so cute next to Frappe.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunny said:


> I am definitely not surprised that no one wants my crazy horse. Heck, sometimes even I don't want her. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha I know exactly how you feel! 
Allison, i might just get on a plane and take him now!

Well, I have no such list of horses even in sight. I love all the horsies owned by the awesome forum members!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Hahaha I know exactly how you feel!
> Allison, i might just get on a plane and take him now!
> 
> Well, I have no such list of horses even in sight. I love all the horsies owned by the awesome forum members!


You want Cash Cow. It's okay, I understand.


----------

